# Native Watercraft?



## jbenge (Dec 18, 2007)

Does anyone have any experience with a Native Watercraft kayak? I am looking for something to sight fish out of.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

if you go native, you want the manta 14.


----------



## sparrfish (May 14, 2007)

I heard the Native Watercraft Ultimate is good, but I have never had first hand experience in one. I personally think the Freedom Hawk Kayak would be a good kayak for fly fishing.


----------



## Diesel57 (Jun 1, 2009)

The manta ray is the faster native compared to the ultimate but the ultimate is far for stable with higher sides it really depends on where you will be using it if in the bay and you are not planning on going very far i would get the ultimate but the manta will be easier to paddle at longer distances as it is faster. My advise is go test them out before you buy because you testing them out will be much better than some one telling you this is the kayak for you when it might not be at all also you depends on your height and weight.


----------



## leadweight (Mar 4, 2006)

I hane an Ultimate 145, While I have not logged a lot of hours in it I seem to like it over my sit on. I'm a big guy and I can stand it the Ultimate. I find the seat a lot more confortable since it sits slightly above the floor vs the sit on. I thought I would have issues with water in the boat but have not experenced any yet. I have only fished it in the back bays. I like mine
Leadweight


----------



## jbenge (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks guys for sharing I appreciate the help.


----------



## rhinob (Jun 16, 2009)

ive got the ultimate 12 and i love it!! i can stand up and flyfish out of it all day!!. it is a little slower than the manta ray. my buddy has a 12 manta and he always seems to be a little ahead of me when we go together. but my stability is awesome, and it is light enough for me to load it on top of my rover by myself. awesome 'yak!! go to coastalpaddler.com and youll see me and my friends yaks in all the pics.


----------



## jmercer (Sep 29, 2008)

http://www.texaskayakfisherman.com/forum/

search for old posts on the pro's / con's for each and you'll find more info than you thought possible.


----------



## jbenge (Dec 18, 2007)

*site*



jmercer said:


> http://www.texaskayakfisherman.com/forum/
> 
> search for old posts on the pro's / con's for each and you'll find more info than you thought possible.


Cool site thanks for the help.


----------



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

If you get a native I promise you will not be disappointed! I had one for two tears and now regret ever getting rid of it. Probably the best Kayak available for sight fishing.
-Chris


----------



## jbenge (Dec 18, 2007)

*model*



crw91383 said:


> If you get a native I promise you will not be disappointed! I had one for two tears and now regret ever getting rid of it. Probably the best Kayak available for sight fishing.
> -Chris


Hey Chris thanks for the info. What model did you have?


----------



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

ultimate 12! Its a hybrid so it's like a cross between a sit-on-top and a canoe. Its perfect for me because i also use it duck hunting. I promise you will not be disappointed.:doowapsta


----------

